# Motorised (motorized) curtains



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Has anyone had any experience with motorised curtains for the front of their HT room? I see fairly inexpensive solutions like this:

http://www.decorama.com.au/dec-c03m.htm

and wonder if that would be suitable for the heavy velvet-type curtains needed. Or do you need a heavier-duty system?

Curtains have never been of great interest to me until this project... funny how things change! :heehee:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You can get them on ebay for a lot less..
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Remote-Contr...yZ106030QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure about what you posted John. When I see a max load of 10Kg, I wonder about large heavy curtains.

Bryan


----------

